# A Good Day for Me!



## Lovebug501 (Aug 30, 2011)

I started on a weight loss journey last summer (unknowingly after my H cheated) and have lost 35 pounds.

I entered a weight loss competition 12 weeks ago (thinking there was no way I was going to win because I didn't have much more to lose and there was some stiff competition).

I WON!! I lost 8 pounds - which was half of what I still had to lose to reach my goal weight. I won $210!!! I'm buying myself some sexy new boots and putting the rest towards one of my credit cards!


----------



## Cheesy (Aug 3, 2011)

WOW! congratulations


----------



## Lovebug501 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks! I never win anything... so this is especially big for me!


----------



## Sod (Aug 20, 2011)

Thats great, take the wins where you get them and have some fun with it!


----------



## Lovebug501 (Aug 30, 2011)

I spent a good deal of the money on shoes. I'm not much of a shoe person, but today, I wanted some that would make me feel sexy.

I bought a pair that I normally would have said "I can't pull those off" and I'm going to wear them with pride tomorrow!

I just have to keep telling myself - you can pull off anything... you are one sexy beoch..


----------

